# IL, Chicago(downtown)/DM looking to form group



## sithramir (May 31, 2003)

Hello, I apologize is this is in the wrong place but i'm new to this website and to Chicago. 

My name is Nick but my gaming name is Sithramir. I am looking to join/start/form a D&D group in the Downtown Chicago area or nearby suburbs. If you have a group I could join please reply, If you are a player please read below. 

Since I have been unable to find a group(other than a small one on tuesdays), i figured i'd try to start one. It will be a high-powered campaign where I will need experienced players. It will be in forgotten realms and i'll willing to use most d20 books as long as you show it to me first. It will be starting as soon as I can get enough people to play if possible. Note that if you are a new player you might be able to play if a few experienced players are there to help guide the way. Contact me at 
nxm205@psu.edu or calling nick at 814 571 5180(no current local number). 

My campaign will make you think and make full use of each player and the group as whole to beat some of the encounters. I do like to role play also so don't think that because its high-powered it will lose that aspect of the game. 

It will start as you are 9th level(changeable if the group sees fit to a degree) with starting gold given in the DM guide page 145 and any items are allowed but again must be passed by me. To make a character I play 4d6 6 times/drop lowest dice on each roll and 6 points to distribute. 

some background: The mythal of myth ondath, built upon the ruins of ondathel, The City of Peace, and dedicated to Eldath is under assault by a powerful triupherant. 
The city rests upon a hill where the gods summoned many elven clergy for a gathering where elminster proposed the founding of the harpers. 
The harpers are members of a secret society dedicated to holding back evil, preserving knowledge, and maintainging the balance between civilization and the wild. 
The triumpherant onslaughting myth ondath is lead by a powerful sorceress known only as the Ice Queen. Little is known about their base of operations but it is believed to be atop Mount Haladavar. 
Khelhen arunsun along with many of the other chosen are unable to properly deal with this threat due to the discovery of the phaerimm, a powerful race resistant to spells yet able to throw them at a glance and the return of the mighty flying city of cormanthor known as the Shadow Enclave. With the Cult of the Dragon on the move in what many rumors say to be an attempt to find/resurrect their founder Sammaster a former chosen of Mystra and the Red Wizards of Thay about there seems to be little time to rest. 

All these aspects will be dealt with in some way in my campaign. I look forward to hearing from some people to start a good gaming session. I am free on weeknights or the weekend depending on the availability of players (any day but tuesday). Please get back to me via email 

nxm205@psu.edu or calling 814 571 5180


----------



## sithramir (May 31, 2003)

*Bump*

*bump*


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 31, 2003)

There's a seperate forum for this material amigo.

Never had much luck with the Chicago crowd myself.

You may want to try

http://www.chicago-gamers.com/

Specific to Chicago gamers.


----------



## sithramir (May 31, 2003)

*chicago-gamers*

I posted on chicago gamers also. It seemd to have only 15 registered users however and that doesn't bode well. I know this isn't exactly the right place but at least it lets more people see it. I just want to game and can't find anyone since i moved to Chicago. You'd think there'd be a couple in the 8 million people here! They must be avoiding me. I'll join a game or make one yet people are hard to find!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 1, 2003)

Well make sure to go to the EN World Gameday held at Mt. Prospect's Games Plus. Lots of good people go to those.


----------



## sithramir (Jun 1, 2003)

*problem*

Yeah I will but unfortunately thats a month of the summer while i'm here until i move here next year permanently lost. I was hoping ot get some gaming now while I am relatively free :{


----------



## thalmin (Jun 1, 2003)

Come on out and visit our store. We have gaming going on every day, though most games are filled. We also have a cork board (that other kind of bulletin board) for gamers to post notices.


----------



## sithramir (Jun 2, 2003)

*BUMP*

Bippidy *bump*edy boo?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 20, 2003)

Another place to try might be http://www.meetup.com/ as they have a D&D group.

WoTC has a website too.
http://boards1.wizards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&forumid=8

My own group on Saturday, roughly 12:00 PM till 5:30 PM could probably use one more player but that's becuase we've got a lot of flakes right now. You know, three show up one week, five the next, two the next.


----------

